# Update on Sundance



## Gini (Nov 8, 2007)

We would like to report that Sundance is doing very well after his surgery. We promised updates as

we got them from the fosters and the vets. These pictures are very graphic and were taken during the surgery. The mass was a large *benign wart * the size of a small grapefruit.

Thank you all for your support, help and prayers for Sundance.

We all have our opinions, but we are respectfully asking that there be no argumentative or incendiary comments posted.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 9, 2007)

Look at all that normal skin under there - that is wonderful news!

Been hoping to hear/see something about this bunch.


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 9, 2007)

Forgive me but I was unable to follow the full story of this guy. Is the first pic of his penis before anything was done? Is that from the infection??????? I am so happy you guys helped him!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even imagine how painful that must of been for him



There is no way a human "man" would be able to live through something like that lol. What a happy ending for him!!!!








P.S. Are there more flattering pictures posted of him on the forum somewhere? I would love to see him!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 9, 2007)

wow those pics are heartbreaking. I cant imagine the pain he must have been in. Im soooo happy for him!

Kay


----------



## Izzyantheminis (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm so happy this sweet boy has been helped! Bless his heart.

Good job


----------



## minie812 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah for Sundance...finally and now on to recovery!


----------



## Gini (Nov 9, 2007)

bjpurpura said:


> Forgive me but I was unable to follow the full story of this guy. Is the first pic of his penis before anything was done? Is that from the infection??????? I am so happy you guys helped him!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even imagine how painful that must of been for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes these are the pictures. The pictures are of the wart on the end of his penis, he could not retract his

shaft. I personally don't have any other pictures of him.


----------



## Mona (Nov 9, 2007)

*O M G !!!*


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2007)

Sundance is the horse that had maggots up in his dick holder and was said to have cancer on his penis

Well his cancer turned out to be a wart

His foster mother is a saint and spent a couple of hours dragging tons of maggots out of it.

This is the same horse that was collapsing that Trembly said also had West Nile.

He doesn't.

He's going to be fine! YAY!!! He's on his way to a great new lil beginning.

More information and pictures will follow.


----------



## twister (Nov 9, 2007)

oh thank God this poor little horse was rescued, he must have been in excruciating pain, God Bless you all for helping him. I saw his pics on the other thread, he is looking good





Yvonne


----------



## lvponies (Nov 10, 2007)

OH MY!!!! Thank goodness he finally got the help he needed!!


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 10, 2007)

To all those who made a pain free life possible for this little one.

Charlotte


----------



## Connie P (Nov 10, 2007)

To Every Person Involved In This Horses Care...........................THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE ALL WONDERFUL PEOPLE AND I KNOW THIS HORSE THANKS YOU FOR EVERYTHING YOU HAVE DONE TO HELP HIM!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 12, 2007)

yikes





poor little guy





bet he feels much better now, y'all are awesome


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the updated pics. Looks like he is on the way to recovery...........


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

I am SO GLAD to hear it was NOT cancer, but have no doubt that due to the infection and the maggots eating him alive, he would not have lasted much longer.

GREAT NEWS and will look forward to new pics to see how he is doing!!!

All of those that were able to be directly involved- you are all SAINTS!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 13, 2007)

This is such wonderful news






and am so thrilled that he is on the road to recovery. I was told that his previous name was "Continental". but I think "Sundance" is a VERY fitting name. A new name for a new beginning in life and on to the road of recovery and health



To CMHR, the fostercare families, the vets that saw the first removed and helped them, etc. etc. etc. THANK YOU


----------



## MInx (Nov 19, 2007)

*I knew there was a reason I love this forum family so much..and what a job everyone involved in this did! I only regret I live too far from everyone to have personal contact with you..Bless this boy with a fast recovery, he must already feel so much better.*

All you presidential candidates... see what can get done when you get together and try!!!

Maxine


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 19, 2007)

That is wonderful news! God bless you all for helping him, and especially his foster mom. She is truly a saint.



I did read how she spent hours cleaning out his sheath and it sounded utterly disgusting. Poor little Sundance! I'll bet he's dancing now!





CMHR is a wonderful group and I am so proud to be a member!


----------



## Sue S (Dec 2, 2007)

I am so happy for this little guy, I am sitting here with tears in my eyes, I have been thinking of him ever sense the rescue started and hoping he would get some help. I am so happy that he got the help he needed.


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness! that poor baby! i am glad he is doing better!! i will have to track down the more flattering pics lol give him gentle hugs and kisses from Idaho

Becca


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh my. That poor baby. I'm glad to hear they've figured out what it was ans was able to take care of it. I'm sure he'll be greatfu; to everyone for his wonderful care.

Christy


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Lisa, his adoptive mom, told me that the first day or so that he was home after the surgery, he was "a nice horse". She said that his demeanor was completely different and he was actually affectionate. Maybe because he wasn't hurting anymore?? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thank you again Lisa...




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

